# Kaffee-Karpfen?!



## 3ster (1. November 2006)

Hallo,
hab mich im letzen halben Jahr ein wenig dem Boiliedrehen gewittmet. Finds ganz lustig immer wieder mit neuen Rezepten zu experimentieren, will aber keine teure, künstliche Flavour verwenden...
Letztens als ich den benutzten Filter aus der Kaffeemaschine genommen habe kam mir wieder ein Gedanke: Wurde gekocht, ist nass und hat trotzdem noch einen starken Eigengeruch. Also warum nicht mal Kaffeepulver (dachte an 10%) in einen Mix mischen?

Habe aber jetzt noch bedenken, dass der Kaffee den Fischen schaden könnte, oder sie vielleicht die Kaffeeboilies grundsätzlich nicht annehmen.

Was denkt ihr darüber?

Mfg
Flo


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Hi
Ich denk mal dass sies auf Anhieb nicht nehmen werden, da ihnen der Geruch unbekannt wenn nicht gar unangenehm ist. Was du aber versuchen könntest, ist über einen längeren Zeitraum anzufüttern und in dem Futter einen langsam erhöhten Anteil an Kaffepulver untermischst. Dadurch können sich die Fische an das Kaffee-Aroma gewöhnen und verbinden es dann mit Nahrung. Wenn du jetzt deine Kaffee-Boilies rein feierst riechen sie es über grpße Entfernung und wissen dass es was fressbare ist, dadurch verschaffst du dir einen eindeutigen Vorteil anderen Karpfenanglern gegenüber ich denke mal das kaum einer mit Kafeeboilies fischt


----------



## esox_105 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*



> Habe aber jetzt noch bedenken, dass der Kaffee den Fischen schaden könnte, oder sie vielleicht die Kaffeeboilies grundsätzlich nicht annehmen.


 
Das der Kaffee schädlich für die Fische sein kann glaube ich nicht, aber wie heisst es so schön, versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Hi 
also ich denke das jeder neue Boilie im Gewässer ein wenig Eingewöhnungszeit in anspruch nimmt der eine mehr der andere weniger.Fressen tut der Fisch erst mal alles was nach Nahrung aussieht ob er es ein 2. mal tut ist ne andere sache.
Je nachdem ob er mit den Mix gut zurechtkommt was die Verdauung angeht .
Aber wenn du mit deinen Grundmix bis jetzt keine Probleme hattest dann wird ne Priese Kaffee wohl kaum schaden.
Auch was das Koffein darin angeht denke ich nich das man sich da Gedanken machen muß.
Ich Persönlich habe schon öfters mit Coffee Cream Boilies gefischt die haben auch ein leichtes Kaffeearoma und konnt mich nich beklagen was die fänge angeht


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Vielleicht hilft das Koffein ja sogar träge Rüssler auf die Flossen und macht sie bischen Aktiver :q


----------



## Keeven123 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Wenn keiner weiß ob das kofein schädlich ist oder nicht könntest du ja auch kofeinfreien kaffe nehmen #c


----------



## Luigi 01 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Hier ist ein Mix von _Andreas Janitzki_

*Kaffeemix - Boilies*


125g Sojamehl vollfett
125g Sojamehl entfettet
125g Maibloem
125g Polentabloem
125g Kaffeepulver
125g Trockenmilch für Rinder
250g Weizengries

Empfehlung: eventuell Kaffeeflavour und Sweetner


Für meinen Geschmack enthält der Mix zu viele Binder, würde hier einiges ersetzen!

Das mit dem Kaffee hört sich doch sehr interessant an, denke mal nicht das es den Carps schadet wird!


----------



## Gloin (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

hi! ich galube,ich habe das sogar mal in einer blinker gelesen...|kopfkrat
hab es selbst noch nicht probiert,aber da du kleine dosen verwendest,dann sollte das koffein den caprs eigtl. nicht schaden.


----------



## Luigi 01 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*


 
                    "*Einladung zu Karpfen-Kaffeeklatsch "*
 

Könnte mir den Kaffee- Boilie als Schneemann vorstellen!:m 

Als Sinker eine Kaffeemurmel und als Pop-Up einen schönen Sahne-Crocant! :q :q 

Wer kann da schon wiederstehen?


----------



## Pilkman (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> ... für meinen Geschmack enthält der Mix zu viele Binder, würde hier einiges ersetzen! ...



Stimmt, das ist mir bei Janitzkies Rezeptvorschlägen auch immer aufgefallen, praktisch bestehen seine Mixe immer zu 75% aus einfachen Kohlehydratbindern... |kopfkrat 

... ich versuche eigentlich nie über 40-50% zu gehen.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Ja der Herr Janitzki empfielt immer das gleiche Grundrezept, welches er mit einem viertel attraktivem Mehl vermixt. Meine Rezepte sehen anders aus, aber egal...
Vor einiger Zeit war im Blinker/Esox ein Artikel über Kaffe als Zusatz zu Boilies und im Futter. Auch Kaffeflavour ist ein alter Hut. Ich würde eher Instantkaffe oder Capuchino nehmen, weil von dem Zeug eine schnellere Attraktivität ausgeht. 
Weiterhin denke ich, dass Kaffe gut zu einem Birdfoodmix passt. (Fisch geht aber sicherlich auch, ist nur für den Angler pervers).


----------



## 3ster (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Naja, da es den Karpfen anscheinend nicht weh tut werd ich mal mit nem Kaffe-Birdfood-Mix probieren. Mal als Ansatz:

20% Grieß
10% Vitamealo
15% Sojamehl vollfett
5%  Egg Albumin
10% Hanfmehl
15% Kaffeepulver
25% Birdfood


----------



## Lupus (2. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Ich frag mich was der Kaffee dem Karpfen bringen soll? Mineralstoffe Vitamine, Proteine: Alles Fehlanzeige!
Wenn du einen guten Boiliemix hast würde ich denn eventuell um WENIGE Prozent Kaffee ergänzen!
Grund der Karpfen wird mit seinen super Sinnen auch n bisschen Kaffee warnehmen.
Bist du der einzige Kaffeeangler am See verbindet der Karpfen bald mit dem einzigartigen Kaffeegeschmack eine gefahrlose Mahlzeit, was wiederum bei dir zu heißen Rollenbremsen führen wird!
Ich kannmir allerdings nicht vorstellen das der Karpfen aufgrund des Kaffees auf irgendeinen Boilie steht!!


----------



## fkpfkp (2. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Moin,

lösliches Kaffeepulver verwenden... ist schon im vielzitierten Loeb Report aufgeführt worden.


----------



## punkarpfen (2. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Genau wie Tabak. Kommt jetzt bloss nicht auf die Idee aus Kippen Boilies zu drehen! 
Enthält Vanille, Knoblauch usw. irgendetwas was Karpfen verwerten können - Nö!Trotzdem wird es seit Jahren zum Karpfenfang genutzt. Es geht hierbei lediglich um den Geschmack.


----------



## fkpfkp (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Moin,

Tabaksaft..... -> fermentiert, obs damit zusammenhängt???!!!

"Es geht hierbei lediglich um den Geschmack."

Gehts wirklich um Geschmack, oder gehts um irgendwelche Signale die der Fisch mit irgendwas (bewusst ungenau beschrieben) in Verbindung bringt.... oder ist einfach viel, zu viel, (Aber)Glaube drin.

Habe seit Jahren die besten Erfolge mit ungeflavourten Boilies.... viel Leberextrakt (10....15%), viele lösliche Bestandteile, frisches Fischmehl.... fertig. OK, 2 Flavour denen ich vertraue: das originale Hutchinson Monster Crab und Cipro Pistazie (soll wohl das gleiche sein wie früher.... im direkten Vergleich ist es anders...)


----------



## T.C (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*



kfp schrieb:


> Habe seit Jahren die besten Erfolge mit ungeflavourten Boilies.... viel Leberextrakt (10....15%)


 

Hi Andreas,

Wow! 100g=5,90€ über 5% geh ich da lieber nicht |uhoh: 

Was hälst du von Bay-O-Pet ?
http://www.eurapon.de/7412645/806821162513682/

Oder hast Du vielleicht ein anderen Tipp? |rolleyes 

Vielen Dank.

#h


----------



## 3ster (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

mal wieder zum Kaffee zurück. |supergri
Wenn ich löslichen Kaffeepulver nehme, zerlegt es mir dann den Boilie nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit? Hab da meistens beim Vitamealo schon Probleme wenn ich über 10% gehe. Und das ist bei mir eh zu 10% in jedem Mix. Wenn ich dann auch noch 15% lösliches Kaffepulver nehme wäre ich bei 25% die sich auslösen würden... #c


----------



## addicted (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Das Kaffepulver wird durch deinen Mix schon gelöst.


----------



## fkpfkp (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Moin,

"100g=5,90€ über 5% geh ich da lieber nicht "

Bekomme Leberextrakt mit Zertifikat und Haltbarkeitsdatum für erheblich weniger. Von daher kann ich auch mehr mit reintun.

Hau das lösliche Kaffeepulver mit in die Eier, nicht mit in den Mix.

Normaler, gemahlener Kaffee wird nicht viel bringen, da er erst bei recht hohen Temperaturen seine Inhaltsstoffe freigibt.

Aber wie gesagt.... es ist viel (Aber)Glaube dabei.


----------



## taucher_007 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Ich arbeite im Büro, wir haben Kaffee Konsum in rauen Mengen. Da ich mir erlaubt habe eine Wurmzucht anzulegen (Tauwürmer) und diese mit Kaffee füttere habe ich mir letztes Wochenende mal ein paar Würmer aus der Zucht genommen und diese am See getestet. Und siehe da 3 Rüssler. Meine Erde besteht zu 60% aus Kaffeesatz und die Würmer riechen auch nach Kaffee, am See ging mit normalen Boilies nix, Rotwurm nix, Made nix und Teig erst Recht nix. Meine Schlussfolgerung ist, der Kaffeegeruch lockt die Karpfen an. Vor allem weil sie jetzt Hunger haben, es kann sein das sie im Sommer wählerischer sind, habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Genau wie Tabak. Kommt jetzt bloss nicht auf die Idee aus Kippen Boilies zu drehen!
> Enthält Vanille, Knoblauch usw. irgendetwas was Karpfen verwerten können - Nö!Trotzdem wird es seit Jahren zum Karpfenfang genutzt. Es geht hierbei lediglich um den Geschmack.


 

also nochmal zum tabak: ich hatte auch schon die idee, nicht als flavour sondern da nikotin süchtig macht...dann kam mir der gedanke dass das für karpfen siche rnicht gut sein kann...
ich bab dann ein wenig herumgefragt und ein biologe hat mir verraten:
karpfen nehmen ihre umwelt anders wahr. der mensch quält sich hustend um sich an kippen zu gewöhnen bis er sie irgendwann hustenfrei rauchen kann und süchtig ist...fische haben dieses problem nicht, sie wissen von haus aus dass es für sie nicht gut ist! daher wird man (zumindest auf dauer) sicher nicht gutgehen...der karpfen frisst auch die selbe billige murmel die zu versopfungen führt nicht 2 mal...


----------



## Tomalion (28. März 2007)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die karpfen kein Kaffee mögen, aber nachdem ich das hier gelesen haben glaube ich werde ich es auch mal versuche.


----------



## maniana (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kaffee-Karpfen?!*

jetzt muss ich diesen Uralt Thread noch hochholen.
Hat das jemand mit Kaffeepulver auf Karpfen versucht?


----------

